# Line Driver/Preamplifier for Laptop Integration



## ampire (Nov 27, 2008)

I need to drive the output on my laptop for both my EP1500 and my plate amplifier (subwoofer). Right now I have the rca's split which is pretty suboptimal in terms of input voltage on the two amps. 

I am thinking about buying one of these
*Gemini PA-7000 Preamplifier*





As I understand it, it has xlr outputs and rca's. So I could run the xlr to my EP1500 and the rca's to my sub. Does anyone own this and/or know if these outputs can be used simultaneously?

The alternatives are 1) ART Cleanbox/ S-Convert type thing. The downsides to this are 1) It only does 1 input/output so I would have to drive the rca's off the laptop to really high levels and have the rca's split to each device after the box, and I've heard these things have significant signal coloration, especially in the lower frequencies.

2) A small mixer. The downsides are 1) takes up a lot of space and is complicated 2) most of the cheaper ones (<$80 budget) don't have multiple xlr stereo outputs.

Would the gemini pa-7000 do what I need?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Why not just use a Behringer Xenyx 802? It's smaller, cheaper and has all the outputs you'll need.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## ampire (Nov 27, 2008)

Thanks for suggestion, thats whats great about this forum. Ill do some research on that device .

It doesn't appear to have xlr out. Any thoughts?


----------



## ampire (Nov 27, 2008)

Did some research. It looks like a pretty nice mixer, I will probably buy one. 1/4 balanced is similar to XLR in terms of signal quality, right?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

If I read the manual right, doesn't have balanced outputs, but that's not a problem. The EP1500 will accept unbalanced inputs.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## ampire (Nov 27, 2008)

kind of hoping for getting balanced in. I really like how clear it is and you get a db boost with xlr.


----------



## ampire (Nov 27, 2008)

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/184925-REG/Behringer_ULTRALINK_PRO_MX882_MX882

This thing any good?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Well it seems to get mostly positive user reviews at ZZ Sounds and Musician's Friend. No issue with the specs, although sometimes Behringer's specs can be a bit optimistic. For the price, can't hurt to give it a whirl.

Regards,
Wayne


----------

